# Problème transfert PDF sur IPAD



## jade75019 (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise depuis un moment GOODREADER pour transférer mes docs via WIFI sur mon Ipad et jusqu'à présent tout fonctionne. Simple et rapide : connexion au serveur, glisser coller.

Depuis quelques jours, impossible de le faire.

Il m'est demandé un mot de passe pour me connecter au serveur (invité ou utilisateur référencé) et après connexion, il faut de nouveau un mot de passe pour autoriser Finder à effectuer des changements. Ensuite j'ai un message m'informant que la copie ne peut s'effectuer car je ne suis pas autorisée à lire.

QUID ?


----------

